# Ravelry Knitting Paradise Group



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.

Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.

Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

I am interested. Maybe you could start a pm list?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't know Ravelry had groups, gonna check it out.


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

I would. Remember to include us Crochet folks.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd name it after the site so its easy to find for everyone. Maybe something like Knitting and Crocheting Paradise so as not to get into copyright.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I have just sent you a pm. Thank you lilydragon.


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't know how to send a pm.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

That's ok ????. Its up and I used the name I suggested.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

How do I find the group?


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Search for knitting and crocheting paradise in the groups tab.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Would love to join
Libkap


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I would love to join would cut down on bouncing between here and there when links are posted 
Tonda


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

And what would keep the same issues from appearing on a new site. Not trying to be difficult, people are people and will exhibit the same behaviors.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I would want to have more than one admin. Having only one means it could take some time to get issues resolved as I do have to sleep. I would also want to implement a probation period for those that are not willing to have an open discussion and are plain out mean. They will get a private message to let them know what's been seen. You can speak your mind, but name calling and insulting will be grounds for a probation period. Pornography and the like will get people booted. When there are more members I'll ask for volunteers for admins. I'll list who they are and we'll list everything out.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds great, I've sent a PM

I can't seem to access the links for some reason


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you I joined, now to find my way around ☺


----------



## JMS459 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am very interested


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm there. I'm here. I'm ... where am I? lol


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Just went over there and joined! Thanks lilydragon!!


lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

I’ve joined, too. Thank you, Lilydragon!

So sad to see what’s been happening here. Would hate to lose this community of KP’ers. 

To paraphrase what GrumpyGramma said, we’re here, we’re there—we’re everywhere!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flightpath said:


> I've joined, too. Thank you, Lilydragon!
> 
> So sad to see what's been happening here. Would hate to lose this community of KP'ers.
> 
> To paraphrase what GrumpyGramma said, we're here, we're there-we're everywhere!


Having our eggs (people we've become accustomed to) in more than one basket has got to be good. Who knows if KP will be here tomorrow? I've joined.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> And what would keep the same issues from appearing on a new site. Not trying to be difficult, people are people and will exhibit the same behaviors.


Close supervision by the group's Admin and moderators. Plus the fact that the groups on Ravelry are tiny when compared to the nearly 200,000 on KP. Small group = small audience for the attention-seekers.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

This looks like mass exodus.
Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I have a little hard time on Ravelry. Print is small and searching through pages is not as easy as here. It almost feel backwords
Any advice? Or just try to get use to it?


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I would like to join too please.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Me too. I already spend quite a bit of time on Ravelry.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

I LOVE IT! 

Let's ABANDON this group, in the same manner the current ADMIN has abandoned us, and go to the Ravelry group!

All in favor, say "AYE"!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I've joined. Thank you for being pro-active.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Just popped across there to say Hello. ????


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Super idea! Thank you.


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

I've joined but I have trouble navigating around on ravelry.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I joined but a bit confusing!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

If we ALL go there, we can learn from each other!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A group has been set up mainly from KPers. See Rav Group, The Attic.



lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I would check it out. Sounds like you're doing your research. Let us know how you proceed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is an existing one. Ravelry Group The Attic. I'm sure you'll see some familiar friends.



nanbobs said:


> I am interested. Maybe you could start a pm list?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Specialtyknitsetc said:


> Don't know how to send a pm.


You click on the person's username and Private Message comes up. 
type your message and send it.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Over at Ravelry I'm sugarcat3. Now to remember where which posts are to reply to, LOL :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

I joined! Wish the fonts were larger on Ravelry but otherwise a great site!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Same here!! But I'm over here at KP most of the time.


gma23boys said:


> I've joined but I have trouble navigating around on ravelry.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Not to be confused with the new group, knitting-and-crocheting-paradise.


damemary said:


> A group has been set up mainly from KPers. See Rav Group, The Attic.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in, too. KP is my favorite place and would hate to see it go.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Like grumpygrandma - I'm here, I'm there, I'm everywhere - lol.

Great idea lilydragon. I posted on Rav and will do the same here - is there any way to import bookmarks from here to there?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I joined, too!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea, I have just joined too - KP is great but if it continues to be unmoderated who knows what will happen to it?


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Very interested. Please let me know.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Just joined, thank you for setting this up.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I also joined.


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just joined as well, thanks.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Just joined. ????


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I must be missing something. I have not seen any reason to leave this site. What am I missing?


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I have not left this one, you can subscribe to both.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

I joined but my name there is sharonwgreene


----------



## bulgersheri (Sep 28, 2017)

I just joined. Thanks for setting up.


----------



## Val80 (Feb 13, 2014)

Joined! Thank you!


----------



## suzyjean (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, I am joining. I have become very unhappy with this forum as it doesn’t appear to have any oversight to correct negative, re-occurring issues. I have notified Adm. numerous times concerning the pop-up reward cards. To date, no response or action. This AM, pop ups occurred 2 times, within 1 minute of being on this site.
I have been looking for another knitting forum. Thank you for stepping up and taking on this project. Goodbye Knitting Paradise ???? hello Ravelry????


----------



## vernjo (Jan 22, 2011)

I joined. So happy there is another group.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I just joined the KP group on Ravelry. I do agree with several points raised, it’s a lot for one person to manage. Rules of use, expectations, monitoring content.... sort of like opening a restaurant because you like to cook then finding the management side removes all the pleasure.....???? We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I just joined--this should be interesting to see how this group develops-thanks lilydragon for setting it up.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

I would love to join too. Thank you.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

beaz said:


> How do I find the group?


Just click on the link in lilydragon's post, then click the "join this group" button. See ya there Beaz :sm02:


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Cookiecat said:


> Not to be confused with the new group, knitting-and-crocheting-paradise.


uh-oh, joined the wrong group! Thanks!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I just joined and there are already 270 members.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I've joined. Thank you for being pro-active.


I've joined too. Thanks for offering an alternative.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

I joined. My name there is Grandmatoo2.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not for me. No need for two forums to check each day. Right off you have made yourself judge and jury...did I miss the vote? Still don't know what all the fuss is about over Admin. KP seems to be running quite well! "If it ain't broke, leave it alone!"


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much. I’ve joined


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I think this is a good idea and has to be better than what is going on in KP now. Not necessarily about all of the ugliness, arguing, name calling, etc. but because Admin has been MIA for so long and no one is responding to problems and questions. I'm on board.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW! 292 members already and growing FAST. Good Job! This is a different format, but like everything else we will get familiar with it in time. It's easy to join - I am already a member of Ravelry so when I clicked "Join" I automatically became a member - easy/peasy. If it keeps growing like this, you'll need help sooner, not later.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Just joined. Good luck to all who have joined.


----------



## grandmaj1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I did join, but does not show up in Groups that I joined.
Also, did I read that the KP admin was not well and her husband was helping?


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Thanks! I just joined. :sm24:


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Had a quick look: it looks like it is already set up.
Yes, I think I'll join it. 
I'm not worried about the absence of Admin here: if we all behaved like the ladies and gentlemen we're supposed to be, we wouldn't need Admin or a moderator anyway. We can help each other with problems that come up, even with most website "problems".


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Have joined too. Have enjoyed KP and will remain a member for now, but given all the uncertainty would like to have another home to retreat to.

Thanks Lilydragon


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I’ve joined too!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes. But knit or crochet only, free of childish arguments.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Admin has been very helpful when I needed them.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

me


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This sounds like a good idea. Count me in. Now to remember my info to get into Raverly. I had it written down can't find it.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow!!! over 400 members already. Including myself.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Signed up. Thanks~


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I joined! Maybe it will help me to learn better navigation of Ravelry too.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

suzyjean said:


> Yes, yes, yes, I am joining. I have become very unhappy with this forum as it doesn't appear to have any oversight to correct negative, re-occurring issues. I have notified Adm. numerous times concerning the pop-up reward cards. To date, no response or action. This AM, pop ups occurred 2 times, within 1 minute of being on this site.
> I have been looking for another knitting forum. Thank you for stepping up and taking on this project. Goodbye Knitting Paradise ???? hello Ravelry????


I don't get pop-ups on any of the sites I go to. Mostly due to having a pop-up blocker add-on in my browser.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

malfrench said:


> Admin has been very helpful when I needed them.


I believe all of us will be members of both groups. I find Knitting Paradise to be easier to navigate and find plus get help when needed. Admin had been very helpful until around the beginning of the year but we seem to be on auto pilot since. Luckily I've not come across a few of the situations with objectionable posts or help needed to handle a situation that only Admin has the rights to correct. It would have been helpful if they had sent a message saying there was an illness, new owners, whatever but no one was notified nor does it seem anyone was given rights to assist in these matters. I believe we all hope things will return as it once was.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am 419 I think.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

I will probably join as well, but stay with both for now. This might need to be corrected though? Shouldn't that read "crocheters"?
"A place for knitters and crocheted to come and talk knitting or crocheting. To have some laughs and get some help."


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

I've joined too but I am not used to the Ravelry group format. It will take some practice to get used to it I guess.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

yourmother306 said:


> I didn't know Ravelry had groups, gonna check it out.


I just joined. Looks very interesting and I had no idea Ravelry had all the groups. LOL - I need to start paying more attention. :sm17:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

I just tried to join, not sure if it took. Not much of a chatter, but I do read all posts just to learn more about the craft s I been doing most of my life. I do enjoy the banter back and forth.


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

I will be a member of both groups until I have issues with KP.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think it’s a good idea in principle, but I’ve never been able to decipher their group set up. 
Personally, I’d prefer a Face Book page. Membership could be closed except for invitees, but that has the same drawbacks as the current forum and would take more than 1 person to “police” it properly. Some people apparently cannot be considerate and others can’t seem to be able to ignore them. The Crochet Crowd has a wonderful FB page but snarky people forced its closing. It has reopened as Crochet Crowd Social group or some similar name after many people begged for it to be reformed.
I am most concerned about the pop-ups that are happening and the safety of this site that has obviously been hacked and no one cares or is capable of securing it. Snarky is bad, users ignoring categories is annoying, but the site being hacked is dangerous. I had 5 popups yesterday alone. Im questioning whether i really want to be bothered with the bother and whether i want to risk the security of my ipad and every other computer on our network.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

flohel said:


> I must be missing something. I have not seen any reason to leave this site. What am I missing?


Same here. I don't know what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I just signed up but I will always be a KP member until there is no more. I find it easy to get around and have had not had any issues of any kind on here. I just ignore the attic and if a conversation gets heated I just do not bother to read anymore. I am in control of what I spend my time on. I am here for a good time not a long time. Because Admin . has been absent for some time , has not been an issue for me. The program stills works great as far as I am concern , for my likes and needs.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

I joined. thank you!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

Does anyone think this is awfully cheesy to come to one established group and try and lure everyone away from it.? I agree with what another member said there are going to be problems these are large groups and I don't care who you at you cannot keep up with all of it. and volunteers will be interesting too see how long that lasts. I for one have enjoyed this group and most of the people in it and will continue to do so.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

flhusker said:


> I've joined. Thank you for being pro-active.


how did you "join"?? I've been to it but don't see how to add my name other than pm to lilydragon - am I missing a tab somehow?


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

mdecalley said:


> how did you "join"?? I've been to it but don't see how to add my name other than pm to lilydragon - am I missing a tab somehow?


ignore me - if I "saw it out loud" the answer comes - I have joined - thanks for your help!


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Davena said:


> I just signed up but I will always be a KP member until there is no more. I find it easy to get around and have had not had any issues of any kind on here. I just ignore the attic and if a conversation gets heated I just do not bother to read anymore. I am in control of what I spend my time on. I am here for a good time not a long time. Because Admin . has been absent for some time , has not been an issue for me. The program stills works great as far as I am concern , for my likes and needs.


I joined because of the interest in knitting and crocheting. I was wondering what I missed, so from what you're saying it must be in the "attic" section. I never go there.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

I have joined. Hope it works out well. I have had no problems with this site so I will continue to use it as well. I really enjoy it.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having our eggs (people we've become accustomed to) in more than one basket has got to be good. Who knows if KP will be here tomorrow? I've joined.


As usual, I agree with JJ and have done likewise.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sounds good to me, also don't know how to pm either. Thanks


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I just tried joining the group and it wasn't working.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I just tried joining the group and it wasn't working.


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

joined Ravelry in 2012 my name there is mtnmum.
Love Ravelry but different ti move around in.


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

Davena said:


> I just signed up but I will always be a KP member until there is no more. I find it easy to get around and have had not had any issues of any kind on here. I just ignore the attic and if a conversation gets heated I just do not bother to read anymore. I am in control of what I spend my time on. I am here for a good time not a long time. Because Admin . has been absent for some time , has not been an issue for me. The program stills works great as far as I am concern , for my likes and needs.


I agree. I will keep coming back to this site as long as it is here. I joined the Ravelry group, but this group will probably remain my primary focus.

For everybody experiencing pop-ups - I really recommend getting a pop-up blocker installed on your device. They are great. There are some sites now that will only allow you to use them if you disable the pop-up blocker. For me - that's not happening. I'm keeping it.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, checked it out and joined. Hope this place doesn't go .


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> And what would keep the same issues from appearing on a new site. Not trying to be difficult, people are people and will exhibit the same behaviors.


The great thing about Ravelry is that the group moderator(s) can delete the offending posts. I had a post deleted only for being off topic. You don't have to rely on admin. Moderators can even lock a thread...no more posting when things get out of hand.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having our eggs (people we've become accustomed to) in more than one basket has got to be good. Who knows if KP will be here tomorrow? I've joined.


Me too. If JJ thinks its a good thing, I'm there. Going to leave KP today. It's been great but it no longer is unfortunately.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been a lurker there for quite somettime now..have just joined


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a pop up blocker but it doesn't work for what's been happening here!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Is this going to be knit and crochet or is the attic and other topics coming too?


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I am 1niftynitter4 on Ravelry! Looking forward to seeing everyone there, without all the problems!


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

deenashoemaker said:


> Is this going to be knit and crochet or is the attic and other topics coming too?


That's what I'd like to know too. Thanks.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Davena said:


> I just signed up but I will always be a KP member until there is no more. I find it easy to get around and have had not had any issues of any kind on here. I just ignore the attic and if a conversation gets heated I just do not bother to read anymore. I am in control of what I spend my time on. I am here for a good time not a long time. Because Admin . has been absent for some time , has not been an issue for me. The program stills works great as far as I am concern , for my likes and needs.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gypsymagpye (Dec 20, 2017)

I’d give it a try but I can’t figure out how to join it from the link provided. Help!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> Does anyone think this is awfully cheesy to come to one established group and try and lure everyone away from it.? I agree with what another member said there are going to be problems these are large groups and I don't care who you at you cannot keep up with all of it. and volunteers will be interesting too see how long that lasts. I for one have enjoyed this group and most of the people in it and will continue to do so.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Is this going to be knit and crochet or is the attic and other topics coming too?


The Attic is already there- but being firmly moderated- no trolls allowed.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Is this going to be knit and crochet or is the attic and other topics coming too?


I enjoy the other crafts projects here on KP. And the chit-chat. Don't go into the attic. I also enjoy the recipes and pets. I think I may stay here for a while longer. As soon as I can figure out my log in information for raverly may pop in there from time to time.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I've joined for a safety net, just in case something changes here, but I'd be heartbroken to lose Knitting Paradise. I love this forum, and the ease of navigating and choosing my preferred topics makes it user friendly. As adults, we can choose to engage or not in topics or discussions without destroying the enjoyability of the entire group. I'm not familiar enough with the set up on Ravelry beyond searching for patterns, but I'm glad to have a way to connect with the many friends and familiar crafters I've so enjoyed communicating with since 2011. I'd really just love to keep Knitting Paradise the Paradise it's been for so long. Lynn


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

I would like to join. I went to the site and couldn't figure out what to click. I'm feeling a bit daft! Help? Thanks.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

I would be interested


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lilknitwit said:


> I would like to join. I went to the site and couldn't figure out what to click. I'm feeling a bit daft! Help? Thanks.


I went round and round, and finally got to the right place- but it took quite a bit of hunting, and I could not begin to explain how I did it!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a hard time with change, but if everyone is bailing, then I will too. Will anyone stay with KP and do both or is this a permanent change? I will miss KP if that's the case, but we all adjust eventually.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Attic is already there- but being firmly moderated- no trolls allowed.


You mean the attic is already on the main site, right? No within the newly created forum?


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

dunnville89 said:


> Will anyone stay with KP


I plan to stay.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Would you still have the same set up ... main, pics ,Chit Chat, Links ect ???? or is it just knitting info alone I love knitting but as you know I love posting funnies and wisdom too Please let me know Thanks


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

alwaysforyou said:


> I've joined for a safety net, just in case something changes here, but I'd be heartbroken to lose Knitting Paradise. I love this forum, and the ease of navigating and choosing my preferred topics makes it user friendly. As adults, we can choose to engage or not in topics or discussions without destroying the enjoyability of the entire group. I'm not familiar enough with the set up on Ravelry beyond searching for patterns, but I'm glad to have a way to connect with the many friends and familiar crafters I've so enjoyed communicating with since 2011. I'd really just love to keep Knitting Paradise the Paradise it's been for so long. Lynn


My sentiments exactly Lynn.. I will try participating in both. I Love the ease of this forum, and will try to figure out Ravelry, for the sake of staying involved with this group, should it implode. Already some snarky remarks, but I ignore them..and choose to immerse myself in the positive, creative part that is what this was all about in the beginning.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been a member here for many many years. I like this site and would never leave it for a problem that I do not have. Now you can see who posted a topic before you even open it. If you have a problem with someone, you can just not open their posts. I love seeing what everyone has made and getting help when I need it. I have never had a problem and love the way KP is set up, with different sections that you can subscribe to. I do not intend to leave.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! Over 600 members have joined the group!!!! I was not expecting such a huge turn out in under 24 hours. Its going to take me a little bit of time to go through all the pm's I've gotten. But the link is still https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise to join the group. It's open to everyone. Thank you guys so much!!! I'll be looking for help with moderators. I'm on everyday, but for the times it is important that someone is needed I want to have more than just me.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

I would like to keep KP and just have another site to explore. KP is my escape for the day and I look forward to it every morning.
If everyone would just ignore anyone who posts something trying to cause trouble they would just go away after a while if not getting the attention they crave. Please keep KP going.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> You mean the attic is already on the main site, right? No within the newly created forum?


You are correct, they are separate


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

gypsymagpye said:


> I'd give it a try but I can't figure out how to join it from the link provided. Help!


Use this link: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. You can either type in the group name (change the selection from patterns to group) if you wind up on the Ravelry entry page or the link takes you to the group, above the Chat Box there is a Join button, click on that, and you're there.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

lilknitwit said:


> I would like to join. I went to the site and couldn't figure out what to click. I'm feeling a bit daft! Help? Thanks.


Use this link: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. You can either type in the group name (change the selection from patterns to group) if you wind up on the Ravelry entry page or the link takes you to the group, above the Chat Box there is a Join button, click on that, and you're there.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

cbjllinda said:


> Does anyone think this is awfully cheesy to come to one established group and try and lure everyone away from it.? I agree with what another member said there are going to be problems these are large groups and I don't care who you at you cannot keep up with all of it. and volunteers will be interesting too see how long that lasts. I for one have enjoyed this group and most of the people in it and will continue to do so.


I don't see it as "coming here and luring away". Many of us have been here since the beginning (or very shortly alter). I will be checking in here as well as on Ravelry. So, no, I don't see it as cheesy at all.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

I look at it as more of a precaution in case this site crashes suddenly.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've just joined. #705


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I don't see it as "coming here and luring away". Many of us have been here since the beginning (or very shortly alter). I will be checking in here as well as on Ravelry. So, no, I don't see it as cheesy at all.


It seems most of us are wanting to use both. I have wanted to use more of the choices offered on Ravelry but have had difficulty navigating. They had 'instructions' on how to use it a few weeks ago but I was too sick to follow it. I will go looking for further information but for now look at the Helpful Links box under the Quick Search box and we'll all learn together!! So many use it - I'm just having difficulty narrowing down searches for what I want on there. I know one thing, the knitters/crocheters who post their work at each pattern site are helpful and post so many helpful hints as to how to do a technique new to me. If you run out of yarn, perfect place to look too. I've used both for a few years, just not joined a particular group except one Very Busy Monkey Designs (one of my favorites). Let's all share what we learn about navigating and help each other! It's not cheesy......it's just another avenue to learn about our craft. I'll still go to KP first as I always do as long as it's available to us.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I have a hard time with change, but if everyone is bailing, then I will too. Will anyone stay with KP and do both or is this a permanent change? I will miss KP if that's the case, but we all adjust eventually.


I will be here


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Just joined the new Rav group. I hope it's successful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Just joined


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

littlebunny said:


> I plan to stay.


I will too


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks. My favorites are your posts and the Blasts from the Past.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Joined.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I would be interested in a well moderated, strictly craft group (in other words: no politics or other personal agendas).


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I have a hard time with change, but if everyone is bailing, then I will too. Will anyone stay with KP and do both or is this a permanent change? I will miss KP if that's the case, but we all adjust eventually.


Look for us - I think most will be both places!


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh, and of course, Burma Shave.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


I love KP too, but it is a free country, and we can belong to more than one group,


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> I am in, too. KP is my favorite place and would hate to see it go.


Hope it stays


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

knit4zen said:


> Same here. I don't know what the fuss is all about.


Me too


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

How about Fiber Paridise so you will include almost every one.


lilydragon said:


> I'd name it after the site so its easy to find for everyone. Maybe something like Knitting and Crocheting Paradise so as not to get into copyright.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

lilydragon said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


This looks promising since one can just click on photos and go right to the info on the project.


----------



## Beni (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you. Just joined but don’t know how to pos on Ravelry. Will check the site help section.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I don't see it as "coming here and luring away". Many of us have been here since the beginning (or very shortly alter). I will be checking in here as well as on Ravelry. So, no, I don't see it as cheesy at all.


I agree - I'll be staying and going! Lilydragon hasn't come to lure us away, she like myself and many others have been with KP since early 2011. No cheese here ay? It's like saying you can't go the library because you belong to a book club!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> I agree - I'll be staying and going! Lilydragon hasn't come to lure us away, she like myself and many others have been with KP since early 2011. No cheese here ay? It's like saying you can't go the library because you belong to a book club!


I haven't left here either - I just like to keep my options open. I already post in other groups regularly on Ravelry anyway.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm keeping KP. Build an ignore list. Change what I'm subscribed to. I'm also on a FB group called 'addicted to knitting' that has zero drama, it's very nice, beautiful work done and so very helpful and innovated. If or when KP becomes extinct, I'm covered. There's also great spinning groups on FB.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> You mean the attic is already on the main site, right? No within the newly created forum?


There is a group on Ravelry, created this month, called the Attic- but no trolls, no bad mouthing allowed.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Just joined the Ravelry KP group.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm staying.....haven't decided about the ravelry group yet.
julie


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am sad to read these posts. I have throughly enjoyed KP for many years— too bad it has come to this ☹


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't think we need word police, but we do need a geek type person to keep the technology functional, and there seems to be some question as to whether that's currently happening. Hopefully all will be back to normal soon. Meanwhile somebody could write a mystery novel about our dilemma, sell books, and buy yarn.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love to join.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am interested in joining the group.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I clicked on the link, wrote a message, and Ravelry said they have no lilydragon. I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> I have a little hard time on Ravelry. Print is small and searching through pages is not as easy as here. It almost feel backwords
> Any advice? Or just try to get use to it?


Has your device (cell phone, tablet, notebook, computer) no means of 'zooming' or enlarging what's on the screen?

No, Ravelry isn't as easy to navigate as KP. But as long as one is learning, one is still alive.

I prefer KP, but fear for its continued existence. I like the people here, and would feel bereft were all contact with them to vanish along with KP's extinction. So, difficulties can be overcome.

I'm not leaving KP, just keeping my options open.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for doing this, I would like to join your new KP. Will send you a PM to see how to join
Thanks again Lilydragon and all the fine people on this site
Dashiell


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmaj1 said:


> I did join, but does not show up in Groups that I joined.
> Also, did I read that the KP admin was not well and her husband was helping?


Where did you read that?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Ok now have joined maybe I can find out how to work it and add pictures of my projects


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Had a quick look: it looks like it is already set up.
> Yes, I think I'll join it.
> I'm not worried about the absence of Admin here: if we all behaved like the ladies and gentlemen we're supposed to be, we wouldn't need Admin or a moderator anyway. We can help each other with problems that come up, even with most website "problems".


Without a guardian at the gate, all kinds of riffraff are likely to enter with no yarny agenda at all. Would you like me to give you the links to three recently joined KPers whose only posts are XXX-rated pornography? We KPers have no ability to boot them out, and Admin isn't doing any administrating. The longer the forum has no one at the tiller, the worse it will become and the more objectionable entities will join and post non-yarny, non-crafty, garbage.

Should Admin return to administer KP, I'd prefer staying here, just because it's easier.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> You mean the attic is already on the main site, right? No within the newly created forum?


So far as I know, there are now two separate Ravelry groups set up by KPers.

The Attic: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic

knitting and crocheting paradise: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise

Have a look around and join one or both or neither. Your choice.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Joined as well! Thank you for initiating the new site.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

No thanks. I'm good with KP. We don't really need a bunch of admin baby sitters anyway.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I will take a look. The thing is, I’m so used to this set-up, and I like it. I have looked at Ravelry groups- even belong to a few - they are very unsatisfactory - not like a conversation. Also finding information is a nightmare. :sm08:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Would you still have the same set up ... main, pics ,Chit Chat, Links ect ???? or is it just knitting info alone I love knitting but as you know I love posting funnies and wisdom too Please let me know Thanks


I would miss your posts


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without a guardian at the gate, all kinds of riffraff are likely to enter with no yarny agenda at all. Would you like me to give you the links to three recently joined KPers whose only posts are XXX-rated pornography? We KPers have no ability to boot them out, and Admin isn't doing any administrating. The longer the forum has no one at the tiller, the worse it will become and the more objectionable entities will join and post non-yarny, non-crafty, garbage.
> 
> Should Admin return to administer KP, I'd prefer staying here, just because it's easier.


I fully agree with you Jessica-Jean. I joined the Ravelry group so I would have an alternative option to continue interacting with people I enjoy here.
Yesterday I got blocked from the boycott thread. First time ever. I voiced a dissenting opinion by outlining the cons of the proposal. We are currently very lucky to have this site.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm staying


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lily, are you moderating the group? thanks.



lilydragon said:


> WOW!!!! Over 600 members have joined the group!!!! I was not expecting such a huge turn out in under 24 hours. Its going to take me a little bit of time to go through all the pm's I've gotten. But the link is still https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise to join the group. It's open to everyone. Thank you guys so much!!! I'll be looking for help with moderators. I'm on everyday, but for the times it is important that someone is needed I want to have more than just me.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, I joined! Hopefully things will be sorted out for this site--I've been enjoying conversations here nearly everyday since 2011.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Thank you, I joined! Hopefully things will be sorted out for this site--I've been enjoying conversations here nearly everyday since 2011.


 :sm24:


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I joined. My name on Ravelry is Pinkgauntlet and I added a new picture but it is still me. Hope to see you all there and also hope everyone boycotts this site until it is properly administrated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I joined. My name on Ravelry is Pinkgauntlet and I added a new picture but it is still me. Hope to see you all there and also hope everyone boycotts this site until it is properly administrated.


I actually fail to see how a boycott would help the problem.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Lilydragon. I don't understand how to get around very well in Ravelry or how to find the group now that I've joined, but I'm sure I'll figure it out. I'm thankful I haven't experienced any of the issues I hear about on this board. All I've encountered is very caring and helping people.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

sockyarn said:


> How about Fiber Paridise so you will include almost every one.


Ooooohhh I like that name a lot. I think though, it's already been set.
Good thought though
I have asked if I can join
I will stay here too


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without a guardian at the gate, all kinds of riffraff are likely to enter with no yarny agenda at all. Would you like me to give you the links to three recently joined KPers whose only posts are XXX-rated pornography? We KPers have no ability to boot them out, and Admin isn't doing any administrating. The longer the forum has no one at the tiller, the worse it will become and the more objectionable entities will join and post non-yarny, non-crafty, garbage.
> 
> Should Admin return to administer KP, I'd prefer staying here, just because it's easier.


I agree. KP is awesome but, the bad people can't be stopped by us, and I too fear it could get worse.
Moving is so hard. Nice to have both.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

ctrl+ will make the reading easier for you over on Ravelry.


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

I like this group and that I get an email notifying me of new stuff. I've learned a lot from you all! Could I participate in both? Thanks.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I sent you a message on Ravelry.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Just joined the ravelry group...will stay on KP also as the format is different in both places...will hope for the best here...love the conversations here...name is the same in both places...
julie


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without a guardian at the gate, all kinds of riffraff are likely to enter with no yarny agenda at all. Would you like me to give you the links to three recently joined KPers whose only posts are XXX-rated pornography? We KPers have no ability to boot them out, and Admin isn't doing any administrating. The longer the forum has no one at the tiller, the worse it will become and the more objectionable entities will join and post non-yarny, non-crafty, garbage.
> 
> Should Admin return to administer KP, I'd prefer staying here, just because it's easier.


 :sm24: That is exactly why we need another option. I would hate to leave KP but I do not want to lose touch with KP friends if it goes down.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Have just joined, thank you.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have sent you a pm do we have to sign in to ravelry to find the new group


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

I belong to a number of knitting and quilting forums. I see no reason why we can't do all of them, I have no intention of not coming on KP and reading what interests me. The only downside for me is that I have too much screen time now so with more forums it means less knitting.

Someone needs to invent an app or computer that will do what we look at, such as turn the page or delete e-mails, then I would be all set. I'd have to set an alarm to remind me to get up and walk once in a while - lol.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> I would be interested in a well moderated, strictly craft group (in other words: no politics or other personal agendas).


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


No attic or solarium topics


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> I agree - I'll be staying and going! Lilydragon hasn't come to lure us away, she like myself and many others have been with KP since early 2011. No cheese here ay? It's like saying you can't go the library because you belong to a book club!


I have been here a while. I've seen some bad eggs paw through here and been the target of some of their tirades. I'm just offering up an option to KP. I'm not going to twist anyone's arm to get them to move there. I'm not even done setting everything up. I'm going to work more on it tonight, more than likely taking a few hours to write up a few things like instructions and answers to common questions for everyone and start a thread asking for moderators so that I'm not the only one and so there is an open discussion as to what should happen if things go wonky. If someone wants to stay here and not join there that's up to them. In not luring them away, I want people to have options.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> I have been here a while. I've seen some bad eggs paw through here and been the target of some of their tirades. I'm just offering up an option to KP. I'm not going to twist anyone's arm to get them to move there. I'm not even done setting everything up. I'm going to work more on it tonight, more than likely taking a few hours to write up a few things like instructions and answers to common questions for everyone and start a thread asking for moderators so that I'm not the only one and so there is an open discussion as to what should happen if things go wonky. If someone wants to stay here and not join there that's up to them. In not luring them away, I want people to have options.


It would be nice if we could do a like button. Sometimes it lets people know you agree without having to write something.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I have been here a while. I've seen some bad eggs paw through here and been the target of some of their tirades. I'm just offering up an option to KP. I'm not going to twist anyone's arm to get them to move there. I'm not even done setting everything up. I'm going to work more on it tonight, more than likely taking a few hours to write up a few things like instructions and answers to common questions for everyone and start a thread asking for moderators so that I'm not the only one and so there is an open discussion as to what should happen if things go wonky. If someone wants to stay here and not join there that's up to them. In not luring them away, I want people to have options.


Thank you!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

soneka said:


> I clicked on the link, wrote a message, and Ravelry said they have no lilydragon. I must be doing something wrong!


I'm definitely there. I don't know why they would say I'm not.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Lily, are you moderating the group? thanks.


I will be one of them. But I will be asking for volunteers to help me since there are currently now over 700 members.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I have been here a while. I've seen some bad eggs paw through here and been the target of some of their tirades. I'm just offering up an option to KP. I'm not going to twist anyone's arm to get them to move there. I'm not even done setting everything up. I'm going to work more on it tonight, more than likely taking a few hours to write up a few things like instructions and answers to common questions for everyone and start a thread asking for moderators so that I'm not the only one and so there is an open discussion as to what should happen if things go wonky. If someone wants to stay here and not join there that's up to them. In not luring them away, I want people to have options.


I think you deserve a big pat on the back for coming up with this idea, and offering to put it all together. Hopefully those that join will enjoy it and like it enough, that they will help to keep it a nice place to visit. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Works for me, I think. I only get the digest, tho...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without a guardian at the gate, all kinds of riffraff are likely to enter with no yarny agenda at all. Would you like me to give you the links to three recently joined KPers whose only posts are XXX-rated pornography? We KPers have no ability to boot them out, and Admin isn't doing any administrating. The longer the forum has no one at the tiller, the worse it will become and the more objectionable entities will join and post non-yarny, non-crafty, garbage.
> 
> Should Admin return to administer KP, I'd prefer staying here, just because it's easier.


These are quite close to my feelings as well. I had a "friend" who posted my email address online and then I received daily, multiple porn posts for over two years. I won't go through anything close to that ever again. I wore the spam button out; my email username was bestowed upon me by my now deceased son and I won't give it up for anything, including unwanted porn. (How's that for stubborn?) Ignoring finally won out. I've learned my lesson on the dangers of the internet. I'll maintain membership here until the bitter end, if that's what happens, but will otherwise cover my bases on Ravelry.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jiggs said:


> I belong to a number of knitting and quilting forums. I see no reason why we can't do all of them, I have no intention of not coming on KP and reading what interests me. The only downside for me is that I have too much screen time now so with more forums it means less knitting.
> 
> Someone needs to invent an app or computer that will do what we look at, such as turn the page or delete e-mails, then I would be all set. I'd have to set an alarm to remind me to get up and walk once in a while - lol.


Your last sentence is more important than you might think. I do use a timer--use it or lose it--because I was losing it.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> How about Fiber Paridise so you will include almost every one.


I can still change the name if everyone is up for it. We can put it up for a vote on Ravelry.


----------



## gypsygreen (Jan 22, 2018)

Sounds good to me, I'm new here so I only read about what's been going on.


----------



## frazzle (Dec 9, 2017)

I just joined that one as well. I really would hate to see this site end, but if no one is minding the store.... i'm glad a lot of the KPers are going over there. I sure have learned a lot from here. I'd be lost without this site. Now, I have to learn how to navigate ravelry better.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow just had a quick look, over 900 members ☺

I use my mobile but it's hard to type anything and see what's written...I must have another look to see if some settings can be changed


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Sent a PM. Many thanks!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I definately don’t like the Ravelry Group format. I love Ravelry and spend a lot of time on it, but it is spent in yarn or pattern searches. I’m not interested in it as a replacement for the forum. I would use a FB page, but not Ravelry. There are actually several knitting groups on FB and they are quite helpful. There are several crochet groups as well and I participate in two that I really like. One of the groups had to deal with some problems and was closed, but later reopened because so many requested it. 
Like others, I’ll stick with KP until it goes bottom up. 
No one can manage a large group by themselves, and all the hype and excitement of forming or reforming a new group doesn't necessarily provide the necessary support to keep one going.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have a lot of time to devote to any site. Will we get daily reminder emails? I have some short term memory problems. Thanks.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


I have joined your group???? but was just wondering if someone else could take over admin on this site?


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have joined. Hope I can learn to navigate it.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I also joined and hope to learn to navigate it.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I just joined, Please keep me informed of anything else I have to do


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Nay! IMHO, would be letting the trolls win!!


Damiano said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> Let's ABANDON this group, in the same manner the current ADMIN has abandoned us, and go to the Ravelry group!
> 
> All in favor, say "AYE"!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I would be interested if it was much the same as this site. Where I have to go doesn't matter.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

That is my plan. KP first, then Ravelry as the mood hits me.


BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Look for us - I think most will be both places!


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

dunnville89 said:


> I have a hard time with change, but if everyone is bailing, then I will too. Will anyone stay with KP and do both or is this a permanent change? I will miss KP if that's the case, but we all adjust eventually.


I am staying here as well. Will see how it goes with the other one. I have had no problems with anything here myself.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Many KP members have complained about porn showing up in "Main" category and not getting taken out fast enough. And others (me included) are a little tired of the attack/insult posts showing up in "General Chit-Chat"....Some folks just can't state their thoughts without attacking others, I just don't take the bait!! Staying on KP also!!


hildy3 said:


> Not for me. No need for two forums to check each day. Right off you have made yourself judge and jury...did I miss the vote? Still don't know what all the fuss is about over Admin. KP seems to be running quite well! "If it ain't broke, leave it alone!"


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

There IS a separate "Attic" group on Ravelry ...Hopefully the new knitting-and-crocheting-paradise won't be like it at all. Looking good so far!!


deenashoemaker said:


> Is this going to be knit and crochet or is the attic and other topics coming too?


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm staying, and joined the Ravelry group also. Love KP and all the helpful, talented, members here!


dunnville89 said:


> I have a hard time with change, but if everyone is bailing, then I will too. Will anyone stay with KP and do both or is this a permanent change? I will miss KP if that's the case, but we all adjust eventually.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm staying here until KP goes bye-bye.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> I'm staying here until KP goes bye-bye.


So are the rest of us - there's just more than 1 book in the library................


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I just joined. I've been wanting to figure out Ravelry  
thank you!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Not for me. No need for two forums to check each day. Right off you have made yourself judge and jury...did I miss the vote? Still don't know what all the fuss is about over Admin. KP seems to be running quite well! "If it ain't broke, leave it alone!"


I think think of it as a backup in case this group disappears. Admin has not responded lately so who knows what's going on.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I’ve already joined. Thanks for being so proactive.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thankfully I haven't had any of the problems others have, so I will stay here as well for as long as I can. I have joined Ravelry but am already having problems navigating my way around it, so can't get too excited about it. It is a great resource to have, but only if you know how to utilise it all. I don't.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I sort of looked on Ravelry to see how to join a discussion group but got distracted. I will have to look back on this post and find the directions. I hope this site doesn't go away.


----------



## KiwiDawn (Dec 11, 2012)

count me in too.
Dawn


----------



## bevcustom (Feb 14, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> How about Fiber Paridise so you will include almost every one.


There is a Paradise Fibers Group and The Real Paradise Fibers already on the Ravelry site. Maybe something a little more generic like AllCraft Paradise or Handwork Paradise? This would cover a multitude of interests we already discuss here. I signed up for the Ravelry site already.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Your last sentence is more important than you might think. I do use a timer--use it or lose it--because I was losing it.


I should do that too. I might actually accomplish something other than wearing out the keyboard. :sm17:


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

lilydragon said:


> Since admin seems to be largely absent, how many would join a Ravelry Knitting Paradise group? I don't mind setting it up. I look in on it almost every day.
> 
> Edit: if you are interested you can pm me here or even on Ravelry. My name there is the same as here.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. Here is a link to the group.


Would you mind giving step by step instructions on how to transfer as I really enjoy this group. I must say though that the ravelry layout takes a bit of getting used to. This one was so easy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I definately don't like the Ravelry Group format. I love Ravelry and spend a lot of time on it, but it is spent in yarn or pattern searches. I'm not interested in it as a replacement for the forum. I would use a FB page, but not Ravelry. There are actually several knitting groups on FB and they are quite helpful. There are several crochet groups as well and I participate in two that I really like. One of the groups had to deal with some problems and was closed, but later reopened because so many requested it.
> Like others, I'll stick with KP until it goes bottom up.
> No one can manage a large group by themselves, and all the hype and excitement of forming or reforming a new group doesn't necessarily provide the necessary support to keep one going.


As much as I dislike the format for the Ravelry groups, I detest Facebook even more. I get lost every time I go on it! If it weren't for some cousins who seem to have forgotten how to write and mail real letters, how to send an e-mail, and how to use a telephone, I wouldn't be on FB at all!

If you check out many groups on Ravelry, you'll see there are many without any posts in years. Yes, it takes time and effort to set up and maintain a group - be it here or elsewhere. Good luck to those who do it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> It would be nice if we could do a like button. Sometimes it lets people know you agree without having to write something.


Beneath _every_ post on Ravelry, there's a selection of 'buttons'. The ones you personally have clicked on appear in bold for you. On this post, I thought it funny, agreed with it, and love it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I don't have a lot of time to devote to any site. Will we get daily reminder emails? I have some short term memory problems. Thanks.


There seems to be no way to get e-mail notifications from Ravelry groups. :sm13:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> I have joined your group???? but was just wondering if someone else could take over admin on this site?


In order to take over admin for KP, I guess one would have to purchase the company. My pockets aren't that deep, so I'm out.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As much as I dislike the format for the Ravelry groups, I detest Facebook even more. I get lost every time I go on it! If it weren't for some cousins who seem to have forgotten how to write and mail real letters, how to send an e-mail, and how to use a telephone, I wouldn't be on FB at all!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kkd said:


> Would you mind giving step by step instructions on how to transfer as I really enjoy this group. I must say though that the ravelry layout takes a bit of getting used to. This one was so easy.


 :sm21: Log into Ravelry.

:sm21: Click on: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise

:sm21: Look on the upper-right quadrant of the screen for a button that says "Join this group".


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :sm21: Log into Ravelry.
> 
> :sm21: Click on: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
> 
> :sm21: Look on the upper-right quadrant of the screen for a button that says "Join this group".


Thanks for the links but i am logged in and I am only seeing the attached.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kkd said:


> Thanks for the links but i am logged in and I am only seeing the attached.


Since it says "Leave this group", you are officially a member of the group. If you click on the 'members' tab, you'll find yourself. Jump in and either open a new topic or read existing ones. You can even reply, post photos, etc. Use the discussion board tab.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since it says "Leave this group", you are officially a member of the group. If you click on the 'members' tab, you'll find yourself. Jump in and either open a new topic or read existing ones. You can even reply, post photos, etc.


Thank you so much. I don't know how I did that. Very confusing. It's 2am here i guess it's time for bed.Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I am sorry to note that many people are critical of Admin and what they do or don't do. I can't imagine how big it would be to administer a group like this and how many people it would take. I think our expectations of Admin are unrealistic and very high - just my personal opinion,

I have never had any problems with KP. If it is a little less than perfect and not as you want then try something else. You will never find a perfect programme. KP is sooooo big that of course it is going to have problems and hey it's free and has been so much help to so many for so long. It has a cross section of people , just as there is a cross section wherever we go in this world. I personally appreciate the diversity of people in it. One programme will be better than another in a certain area and vice versa. I guess some people will be happiest with something different to KP and others will not. One does not really take the place of another - it usually just helps in another way. As for Facebook, it doesn't suit me personally and would never take the place of KP, but for some people it suits them best.

.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> I am staying here as well. Will see how it goes with the other one. I have had no problems with anything here myself.


I'm not rushing in to leave and I am sure there are others the same - see my former post in this topic.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Would love to join if this forem is broken. Can't it be fixed? It has done so much good and has such great history. What has gone wrong and why? Could these be the questions that need answers before we "throw the baby out with the bath water".


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

lshinshaw said:


> Would love to join if this forem is broken. Can't it be fixed? It has done so much good and has such great history. What has gone wrong and why? Could these be the questions that need answers before we "throw the baby out with the bath water".


So many have said it, obviously no one is comprehending...........no one is leaving KP, we're just adding Ravelry. I've been doing both for about 5 years! So have many others. Jessica Jean has all but printed out what is wrong on this site now............porn.........and no one from Admin, who in the past has been very good, is doing anything about it and there's been no notification why they are absent. A few said they wanted to not participate on KP on Friday to get attention but the KP boards were busy Friday and today and you'll find all 900+ who have signed up for Ravelry right back here on KP tomorrow and the next day and the next.

If this doesn't ratchet down, there's going to be a melt-down that may not be able to be mended by some. Just show up here, we'll be here but some of us will continue to use Ravelry and some will be new to it. I personally prefer KP to Ravelry for some things, Ravelry is my preference for others. Why not use both and have the best of all?


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello from ofudge. Yes, if this group goes down in flames I would like to join yours.


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

This is a giant undertaking and I hope it goes well! I joined the new group a little while ago and then proceeded to read the rest of the, mostly inciteful, postings! I’ve really enjoyed KP for the past few years, but have noted the slippage in content lately. I’ve not gotten involved in theAttic and only read the postings that interest me. Have not seen porn, but I guess I just haven’t been that involved! So, in the end, I’ll be on both, although I do prefer the kp forum!
Good Luck!


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Ooops! Just started to continue reading today’s digest posts! Guess I take back what I said about porn! Who let these posters on KP to begin with??? HORRID!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In order to take over admin for KP, I guess one would have to purchase the company. My pockets aren't that deep, so I'm out.


Did not think off that,I thought it was a free forum set up by certain individuals.. for knitters and crocheters.thats a shame as Jessica-Jean you was my first choice????


----------



## ellasnan (Mar 23, 2013)

I have joined, I think. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> So many have said it, obviously no one is comprehending...........no one is leaving KP, we're just adding Ravelry. I've been doing both for about 5 years! So have many others. Jessica Jean has all but printed out what is wrong on this site now............porn.........and no one from Admin, who in the past has been very good, is doing anything about it and there's been no notification why they are absent. A few said they wanted to not participate on KP on Friday to get attention but the KP boards were busy Friday and today and you'll find all 900+ who have signed up for Ravelry right back here on KP tomorrow and the next day and the next.
> 
> If this doesn't ratchet down, there's going to be a melt-down that may not be able to be mended by some. Just show up here, we'll be here but some of us will continue to use Ravelry and some will be new to it. I personally prefer KP to Ravelry for some things, Ravelry is my preference for others. Why not use both and have the best of all?


Well said.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Myrle said:


> I am sorry to note that many people are critical of Admin and what they do or don't do. I can't imagine how big it would be to administer a group like this and how many people it would take. I think our expectations of Admin are unrealistic and very high - just my personal opinion,
> 
> I have never had any problems with KP. If it is a little less than perfect and not as you want then try something else. You will never find a perfect programme. KP is sooooo big that of course it is going to have problems and hey it's free and has been so much help to so many for so long. It has a cross section of people , just as there is a cross section wherever we go in this world. I personally appreciate the diversity of people in it. One programme will be better than another in a certain area and vice versa. I guess some people will be happiest with something different to KP and others will not. One does not really take the place of another - it usually just helps in another way. As for Facebook, it doesn't suit me personally and would never take the place of KP, but for some people it suits them best.
> 
> I think you missed the point. Administration does have a huge job taking care of this forum. The point is administration has not been available for weeks.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I have sometimes had people who have wanted my items and have not acknowledged when they would pick up and just when I was getting very annoyed I hear from them and there has been a death in a close relative or a serious illness. Maybe this is what has happened to Admin. I don't know if there is only one person or a few who look after this site, but I am grateful that they are there. Maybe instead of starting a new site, someone could step up and be Admin.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> Did not think off that,I thought it was a free forum set up by certain individuals.. for knitters and crocheters.thats a shame as Jessica-Jean you was my first choice????


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm thoroughly enjoying retirement since 2002. I have absolutely no intention of working for income ever again, nor any need - thanks to the pension I worked for for 35 years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> ... Maybe instead of starting a new site, someone could step up and be Admin.


How?


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

no thanks I have always belonged to raverly but not as a chat group. as for this group stop jumping on the moderators they are doing the best job they can. if everyone is so all fired up about it why not offer to help! instead of trying to sway people to leave this group. these things are going to happen every where you go. welcome to the digital age. it has its bad points as well as its good points.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> no thanks I have always belonged to raverly but not as a chat group. as for this group stop jumping on the moderators they are doing the best job they can. if everyone is so all fired up about it why not offer to help! instead of trying to sway people to leave this group. these things are going to happen every where you go. welcome to the digital age. it has its bad points as well as its good points.


Another thing that has been known to happen in this digital age is for longstanding forums to vanish overnight. Personally, I'd like to keep in touch with a lot of the very nice people I've come to 'know' on KP. I've no intention of jumping ship, but I do like to have a means of continuing to 'talk' with familiar friends in the even that KP _does_ vanish.

Just HOW might one offer to help? Admin hasn't replied to PMs in the last month or so. Admin hasn't paid any attention that anyone notices in about as long. Just how long do you think this forum will continue rolling along with no one at the reins? It's a money-making business, but it's slowly running downhill. I'm still hopeful that Admin will return, but I'm not one for carrying all my eggs in one basket. Therefore, I've joined the Ravelry groups set up by other KPers; they're my lifeline.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you. I JOINED NEW GROUP YESTERDAY.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jessica-Jean - Is your name the same on the Ravelry group? I believe my name for both groups is dino0726. I too would like to keep up with people I've come to know here. I agree that if the Admin has fell off the face of the earth, we're on a limited time here.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know enough about forums to see if someone else can help. I do feel sorry for the Admin. if she or he is only one person and trying to keep this large a forum going by themselves.



Jessica-Jean said:


> How?


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone else thought maybe this is literally true and you are all getting upset about someone who has passed. It is possible or might have a very serious illness and is in hospital and this is why no answer.

Question: Are you required to have an Admin.? The only time I had any dealings, was putting a post in the wrong section and they moved it. The rest of us tend to let people know about email addresses and copyright. As I said in another post, I am not sure how forums work.



dino0726 said:


> Jessica-Jean - I agree that if the Admin has fell off the face of the earth, we're on a limited time here.


----------



## JetsTreadle (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you, lilydragon! I've been fortunate not to 'run into' any of the noted problems (yet) and love that I have the option not to.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

If administration is not involved how does this newsletter keep coming out? its been in exsitance for a long time now and I suspect it will be a lot longer. if you are not getting a response you could simply post a message to moderators that you are willing and able to help and see if you get a response that way. not sure of all the answers but I am sure of one thing. jumping ship for a reason as foolish as some idiot posting bad things is just stupid. those idiots are everywhere you simply ignore them. eventually they will go away if they are not getting any response.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My only issue with Ravelry is you can't post pictures to a thread easily. I don't want to pay extra for the privilege.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

I just joined the Ravelry group, same name, different picture. Thanks for all the help here. Hope it doesn't end.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

aknitter said:


> My only issue with Ravelry is you can't post pictures to a thread easily. I don't want to pay extra for the privilege.


I already had an account with Ravelry. I don't know about uploading photos, but one thing I don't like here is that when the email comes in it doesn't show the posting of what the person said. There are times when I'd like to see what was said without having to go to the site each time.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Has anyone else thought maybe this is literally true and you are all getting upset about someone who has passed. It is possible or might have a very serious illness and is in hospital and this is why no answer.
> 
> Question: Are you required to have an Admin.? The only time I had any dealings, was putting a post in the wrong section and they moved it. The rest of us tend to let people know about email addresses and copyright. As I said in another post, I am not sure how forums work.


I'm just thinking that if the Admin (owner) is out of operation, one way or the other, then there will be no one to pay for the website. If that happens, then eventually, they'll close it. May still take some time, but I'm afraid it may likely happen. None of us really have any way of knowing what's going on in the back end of this site.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I notice the sites copyright is only up to 2016. Maybe they haven't renewed. It would have been nice if they can't afford it anymore to ask for donations. I am sure with all the people in this site, even a dollar each would keep it going for years LOL. I would have gladly donated $1. to keep it going. I guess we will never know what has happened.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

dino0726 said:


> I'm just thinking that if the Admin (owner) is out of operation, one way or the other, then there will be no one to pay for the website. If that happens, then eventually, they'll close it. May still take some time, but I'm afraid it may likely happen. None of us really have any way of knowing what's going on in the back end of this site.


dino0726 - Could you please PM me?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> dino0726 - Could you please PM me?


I think they're paying for the web because ads are still active. They're doing very little monitoring. The nude pixs were deleted and some of the trolls. They might not be into crafts and have no interest in users. Hiring monitors mean you have to pay them. Maybe they're not interested into that either.. Maybe they're just into marketing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> I think they're paying for the web because ads are still active. They're doing very little monitoring. The nude pixs were deleted and some of the trolls. They might not be into crafts and have no interest in users. Hiring monitors mean you have to pay them. Maybe they're not interested into that either.. Maybe they're just into marketing.


That is a possibility- on the sister site, Ugly Hedgehog (for photographers) you can only have an avatar photo, IF you agree to accept their advertising pop-ups- I have refused, BTW- I value my Pop-up Blocker far too much to disable it for their money making.


----------



## Craftywoman (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for taking the initiative to start a forum on Ravelry!


----------



## Craftywoman (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for taking the initiative to start a forum on Ravelry!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm thoroughly enjoying retirement since 2002. I have absolutely no intention of working for income ever again, nor any need - thanks to the pension I worked for for 35 years.


Good for you ????


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

About 2 weeks back some of the topics were dealing with the changes we had noticed on the forum. One of the answers that was given was that the forum had been purchased by some other entity - who had a history of buying up social media and running it into the ground. I don’t know how to research these things- is it true? or not. We can speculate all we want but there are changes that admin is not responding to in the manner we are used to. Illness- death - take over, none of them sound likely to have a good ending. I love this forum, but all things are finite and change in inevitable. 

I signed up for the Ravelry group and will try to get into it . But for right now- this is the place I love. Let’s hope it continues, just be prepared! I for one hope a good lot of you will try the Ravelry group - which we will have to run - so those of you who want to be moderators - volunteer over there. The only member moderators here that I am aware of are on the special interest groups. :sm19:


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

martyr said:


> About 2 weeks back some of the topics were dealing with the changes we had noticed on the forum. One of the answers that was given was that the forum had been purchased by some other entity - who had a history of buying up social media and running it into the ground. I don't know how to research these things- is it true? or not. We can speculate all we want but there are changes that admin is not responding to in the manner we are used to. Illness- death - take over, none of them sound likely to have a good ending. I love this forum, but all things are finite and change in inevitable.


I'm going to be posting something over in that new group that you all might want to read. I don't want to post it in here.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> I'm going to be posting something over in that new group that you all might want to read. I don't want to post it in here.


In what thread on the new forum?


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Jiggs said:


> In what thread on the new forum?


https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise/3749077/1-25

Hope that works.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

You don't have to pay to post pictures from your project page. All you have to do is set up a project page, post your pic there, then you can post that pic to forums. You only have to pay to post pictures from your phone, etc. At least that's the way I understand it.


aknitter said:


> My only issue with Ravelry is you can't post pictures to a thread easily. I don't want to pay extra for the privilege.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise/3749077/1-25
> 
> Hope that works.


Thank you- very interesting reading.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

Its funny how quickly rumors get started. this whole thing started because someone managed to get through with porno type pics which an happen anywhere now all of a sudden the site is shutting down. do you suppose someone has their own interest in shutting this site down. I believe I will stay right here until notified other wise.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

cbjllinda said:


> Its funny how quickly rumors get started. this whole thing started because someone managed to get through with porno type pics which an happen anywhere now all of a sudden the site is shutting down. do you suppose someone has their own interest in shutting this site down. I believe I will stay right here until notified other wise.


I am staying here, too. I haven't heard anything official about it shutting down. As someone said, I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm staying here as well but also joined the Ravelry group as I have met lots of nice people and made a few friends along the way.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm staying but have also joined the Ravelry group. I just don't like the 'signs' I see with Knitting Paradise, but so far it's still a great group of people and I like the layout of this forum so well.


----------



## 2005 Granny (Feb 13, 2018)

I just joined Raverly (again) but how do I pm you to join this group?


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

You can here or there. My name is the same there as it is here. I'm also on the list of moderators that should be at the bottom of the Ravelry page.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An alternate is to PM TRUSTED friends and exchange emails in order to keep in touch just in case.



dino0726 said:


> Jessica-Jean - Is your name the same on the Ravelry group? I believe my name for both groups is dino0726. I too would like to keep up with people I've come to know here. I agree that if the Admin has fell off the face of the earth, we're on a limited time here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't feel too sorry for Admin. He has shown preference to certain friends at KP. He also shares in the income estimated at over $100,000 per month for KP alone. The same group owns other sites also.



Trekkiebigtime said:


> I don't know enough about forums to see if someone else can help. I do feel sorry for the Admin. if she or he is only one person and trying to keep this large a forum going by themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

dino0726 said:


> I'm just thinking that if the Admin (owner) is out of operation, one way or the other, then there will be no one to pay for the website. If that happens, then eventually, they'll close it. May still take some time, but I'm afraid it may likely happen. None of us really have any way of knowing what's going on in the back end of this site.


I have no idea what is possible. If KP is being investigated, would authorities be able to keep it running?


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I couldn't find a way to join on Ravelry. I'll give it another try. Seriously though, I am having a hard time about possibly losing KP. I enjoy this forum so much. Don't know if it's just my natural resistance to change or if I will be sorry. For now I plan on doing both.


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. Just joined up. Looking firward to this new group


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I am already a member of Ravelry. My username there is hiyaRusty. I am going to join the new Ravelry group but still remain here.


----------



## morah2 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lily dragon, I would love to join the Ravelry group.

Barb Bernstein


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I went to the Ravelry site. It seems pretty complicated, or maybe it's just my Sunday night tiredness. I am registered in Ravelry, but don't even know what my "name" is there! I do agree that there's something weird going on with KP and I'm a bit leery of it.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

It is more complicated - I just spent an hour trying to set up a project page with a photo of one of my projects - a Pincha Shawl..............don't look for it, it's not there! LOL I'm technologically challenged


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I fiddled a bit with Ravelry but wasn't in the mood to mess with learning how to use it--yet. I will when I have to. I have only used it for pattern searches and just noticed there are tabs at the top for various pages. I guess I was so focused on looking at the patterns that I didn't pay any attention.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I fiddled a bit with Ravelry but wasn't in the mood to mess with learning how to use it--yet. I will when I have to. I have only used it for pattern searches and just noticed there are tabs at the top for various pages. I guess *I was so focused on looking at the patterns that I didn't pay any attention.*


You're not alone! 
If we've been able to learn to use KP, we are also able to learn to use another platform. As long as one is learning, it's proof positive that one's still alive. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Has anyone else thought maybe this is literally true and you are all getting upset about someone who has passed. It is possible or might have a very serious illness and is in hospital and this is why no answer.
> 
> Question: Are you required to have an Admin.? The only time I had any dealings, was putting a post in the wrong section and they moved it. The rest of us tend to let people know about email addresses and copyright. As I said in another post, I am not sure how forums work.


KP is a money-making business. Out of our ken, there's someone collecting income, paying income tax on that income, paying for the hardware that keeps this forum functioning, paying rent for the space occupied by that hardware, as well as tweaking things that we do see - such as blocking internet trolls, deleting offensive posts/topics/photos/language.

KP is not a natural phenomenon such as the weather, tides, sunrises, sunsets. If no one's running it, it *will* cease to exist. It's extremely unlikely there will be any preliminary warning. You'll just be unable to access it at all anymore. THAT is why it's not a bad idea to have a lifeline - groupings of the same familiar folks over on Ravelry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dino0726 said:


> Jessica-Jean - Is your name the same on the Ravelry group? I believe my name for both groups is dino0726. I too would like to keep up with people I've come to know here. I agree that if the Admin has fell off the face of the earth, we're on a limited time here.


Almost. On Ravelry, I couldn't get the hyphen, so I'm JessicaJean - all run together.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> Its funny how quickly rumors get started. this whole thing started because someone managed to get through with porno type pics which an happen anywhere now all of a sudden the site is shutting down. do you suppose someone has their own interest in shutting this site down. I believe I will stay right here *until notified other wise.*


That 'notification' may simply be *404 Page Not Found Error*, when you try to access KP. If you've already joined one (or both) of the Ravelry groups, you'll still be able to remain in contact with at least _some_ of the great folks we've all come to appreciate on KP. If you haven't joined, you may or may not be able to locate either of them. How about just join Ravelry, and add some of those you know from here to your 'friends list' on Ravelry?

No one - that I KNOW of - has any certain knowledge about what's happened to KP's Admin or with this forum. Speculation abounds.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> I think they're paying for the web because ads are still active. They're doing very little monitoring. *The nude pixs were deleted and some of the trolls.* They might not be into crafts and have no interest in users. Hiring monitors mean you have to pay them. Maybe they're not interested into that either.. Maybe they're just into marketing.


Which ones were deleted? I still find four users who should have their posts zeroed out:
saggytitshaha: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=184394
Haroon: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=184364
Haroon Act II: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=184476
knittingmama666: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=184396

I strongly suggest you _not_ click on any links or downloads they provide. If they don't have any computer viruses attached to the links, I'd be mightily surprised.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Almost. On Ravelry, I couldn't get the hyphen, so I'm JessicaJean - all run together.


Thank you! I'll find and friend you on Ravelry. You've given me some pretty awesome advice in the past (whether you remember it or not) so I'd like to stay connected if the worse comes to be. In the meantime, we'll all hope that the admin will return and all will go back to normal.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wondering, if administrating websites is or can be partially an automated thing. For instance if you comment on a story on Yahoo, you cannot mention the Maine **** cat, you will see it transformed to Maine &*%*(^* cat (or the like) they are obviously using an algorithm. Not saying this is what KP is doing, just idle curiosity.


Myrle said:


> I am sorry to note that many people are critical of Admin and what they do or don't do. I can't imagine how big it would be to administer a group like this and how many people it would take. I think our expectations of Admin are unrealistic and very high - just my personal opinion,
> 
> I have never had any problems with KP. If it is a little less than perfect and not as you want then try something else. You will never find a perfect programme. KP is sooooo big that of course it is going to have problems and hey it's free and has been so much help to so many for so long. It has a cross section of people , just as there is a cross section wherever we go in this world. I personally appreciate the diversity of people in it. One programme will be better than another in a certain area and vice versa. I guess some people will be happiest with something different to KP and others will not. One does not really take the place of another - it usually just helps in another way. As for Facebook, it doesn't suit me personally and would never take the place of KP, but for some people it suits them best.
> 
> .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I couldn't find a way to join on Ravelry. I'll give it another try. Seriously though, I am having a hard time about possibly losing KP. I enjoy this forum so much. Don't know if it's just my natural resistance to change or if I will be sorry. For now I plan on doing both.


I think many of us are torn. From what I understand, you can't delete yourself from KP and there is no restriction on joining other groups. Most of us use Ravelry now for patterns. No loss and people will always use what meets their needs. Right now KP is exposing us to risk without meeting our needs. I think there have been many things going on behind the scenes we have been unaware of. We love the KP we know.

Hang in there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> I am already a member of Ravelry. My username there is hiyaRusty. I am going to join the new Ravelry group but still remain here.


It is common for Ravelry members to join multiple groups.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> KP is a money-making business. Out of our ken, there's someone collecting income, paying income tax on that income, paying for the hardware that keeps this forum functioning, paying rent for the space occupied by that hardware, as well as tweaking things that we do see - such as blocking internet trolls, deleting offensive posts/topics/photos/language.
> 
> KP is not a natural phenomenon such as the weather, tides, sunrises, sunsets. If no one's running it, it *will* cease to exist. It's extremely unlikely there will be any preliminary warning. You'll just be unable to access it at all anymore. THAT is why it's not a bad idea to have a lifeline - groupings of the same familiar folks over on Ravelry.


Thank you for that comprehensive explanation. I personally have not seen anything offensive and have never been in the attic, wherever it is. I somehow managed to join the group on Ravelry inadvertently. I must have clicked something late at night without realising. There seems to be another kkd on there so I will have to figure out how to change my name. I have looked at groups in the UK but I don't think they are as good as this one. I will continue to use this forum as I am not keen on the Ravelry format, but I am a creature of habit and resistant to change.

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

kkd said:


> Thank you for that comprehensive explanation. I personally have not seen anything offensive and have never been in the attic, wherever it is. I somehow managed to join the group on Ravelry inadvertently. I must have clicked something late at night without realising. There seems to be another kkd on there so I will have to figure out how to change my name. I have looked at groups in the UK but I don't think they are as good as this one. I will continue to use this forum as I am not keen on the Ravelry format, but I am a creature of habit and resistant to change.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info.


Hang in there for a bit.........suggestions are being made to make posting more as we are used to now. Ravelry's format can't be changed, but use of the subject, tabs, etc., can be effectively used to make it so much better. I agree that KP has been an easy joy to use but we really do need a secondary site and Ravelry already has so much many us already use and like and they have provision for new groups to join.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I fiddled a bit with Ravelry but wasn't in the mood to mess with learning how to use it--yet. I will when I have to. I have only used it for pattern searches and just noticed there are tabs at the top for various pages. I guess I was so focused on looking at the patterns that I didn't pay any attention.


I hve been learning things on Ravelry for the whole time I've been on this forum. I too only used it to find patterns at first. Do what you can when you can - we'll get there! I must say the Ravelry discussion board topics have been helpful I've learned several new things already. :sm11: I'll have to go look for emojis -I know I can use my computer ones..???? but I would hope they have some crafty ones. :sm17:


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Just been on Ravelry and it is down.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kkd said:


> Just been on Ravelry and it is down.


Working fine for me.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Working fine for me.


You must have the magic touch - the site has been down for about 20 or so minutes.


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi, I didn't see a message on Ravelry in my Inbox. I'm cooperlaw on Ravelry. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place? Thanks.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

cooperlaw said:


> Hi, I didn't see a message on Ravelry in my Inbox. I'm cooperlaw on Ravelry. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place? Thanks.


Copperlaw: There wasn't a posted message regarding the outage on the Topics Board. Several of us attempted to enter Ravelry and got their OOPS it's not workng message and came back here to post to those who had a link to a Ravelry Topic. It has been fixed and all is OK now.

BeadsbyBeadz


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

You are quite right. I just got in too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cooperlaw said:


> Hi, I didn't see a message on Ravelry in my Inbox. I'm cooperlaw on Ravelry. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place? Thanks.


The only messages you get in your Ravelry inbox are when someone sends you a message. Unlike KP, there's no message sent to e-mail, not even Ravelry inbox.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The only messages you get in your Ravelry inbox are when someone sends you a message. Unlike KP, there's no message sent to e-mail, not even Ravelry inbox.


So you need to go search it out.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The only messages you get in your Ravelry inbox are when someone sends you a message. Unlike KP, there's no message sent to e-mail, not even Ravelry inbox.


That's it and please double check your email address under Messages (to the left of the Topics Page, click on Messages) to be sure your correct email is shown. I changed from AOL to Gmail many months ago and changed my profile within Ravelry as well as KP not knowing that you also had to change it under the Message section n Ravelry. I was actually getting the messages because my computer guru has them forwarded automatically to me but I knew something needed undating on the Ravelry site. Found it! I've posted it under Chit Chat: Have You Changed Your Email Address but no one has read it so far. Too many "newnesses" I think.


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry, but someone on KP told me they sent me a message on Ravelry (in the discussion about moving us over there). I went to my inbox and don't have a message there from that KP person. I am not an expert on Ravelry though so perhaps I'm not looking in the right spot for the relocated KP group? Thanks.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

cooperlaw said:


> Sorry, but someone on KP told me they sent me a message on Ravelry (in the discussion about moving us over there). I went to my inbox and don't have a message there from that KP person. I am not an expert on Ravelry though so perhaps I'm not looking in the right spot for the relocated KP group? Thanks.


Have you found the new group there? Go to the Ravelry Home Page, in the upper Right, Type in Knitting and Crocheting Paradise, change the selection from Patterns to Groups, and you will find the new group at the top of the page with a beautiful new logo. Also, have you changed your email provider within the past few months to a year? I had gone from AOL to Gmail and luckily my computer guru was forwarding all AOL mail to my new address. When you set up your Ravelry profile be sure it's correct there and then when you are in the second page of Topics (click on more at the bottom of the first page) look to your left and there will be a series of buttons to click on. Click on messages and put your correct email address in there. Hope this helps and we'll see you on the new site!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't feel too sorry for Admin. He has shown preference to certain friends at KP. He also shares in the *income estimated at over $100,000 per month for KP alone.* The same group owns other sites also.


Source?


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I know right now that I'm not going to be able to do the Ravelry group -- I just don't have time to go searching it out every day. If KP disappears I will really miss it, but...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Julie's Mom said:


> I know right now that I'm not going to be able to do the Ravelry group -- I just don't have time to go searching it out every day. If KP disappears I will really miss it, but...


Do you mean find the Ravelry Group or what is in it? To find it, just sign into Ravelry, go to the right on the Home Page where you would look for patterns, type in Knitting and Crocheting Paradise (after the first time you just need to type in Knitting and it will auto fill for you, click from Patterns to Groups, press enter and you're there!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Do you mean find the Ravelry Group or what is in it? To find it, just sign into Ravelry, go to the right on the Home Page where you would look for patterns, type in Knitting and Crocheting Paradise (after the first time you just need to type in Knitting and it will auto fill for you, click from Patterns to Groups, press enter and you're there!


Or go to the top tool bar and click on groups. It will show you all the groups you are in and you can choose from there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid this will happen to many of us.



Julie's Mom said:


> I know right now that I'm not going to be able to do the Ravelry group -- I just don't have time to go searching it out every day. If KP disappears I will really miss it, but...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid this will happen to many of us.


It doesn't have to...........KP was once new to you and yet you learned to navigate it and love it. We all do. Only fear can defeat you......jump in, we'll all be there to help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement.



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> It doesn't have to...........KP was once new to you and yet you learned to navigate it and love it. We all do. Only fear can defeat you......jump in, we'll all be there to help.


----------



## Saraplus10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a Ravelry member already. How will we know when the new group is established?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Saraplus10 said:


> I am a Ravelry member already. How will we know when the new group is established?


It's already established and up and running. Just click on this link, and click on Join on the Topics page (upper right) https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am giving up on the Ravelry forum. It is totally confusing and not user friendly at all. I don't remember having any trouble with KP when I was a new member. I signed on and away I went. I hope everyone doesn't leave here and I hope KP continues. If not, I will not be spending many hours reading a knitting forum. Instead I will be knitting. Disclosure: I am a visual learner and I would do better if there were someone to show me how to navigate the Ravelry forum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I am giving up on the Ravelry forum. It is totally confusing and not user friendly at all. I don't remember having any trouble with KP when I was a new member. I signed on and away I went. I hope everyone doesn't leave here and I hope KP continues. If not, I will not be spending many hours reading a knitting forum. Instead I will be knitting. Disclosure: I am a visual learner and I would do better if there were someone to show me how to navigate the Ravelry forum.


Ask - here or there - and I'm certain someone will answer.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I am giving up on the Ravelry forum. It is totally confusing and not user friendly at all. I don't remember having any trouble with KP when I was a new member. I signed on and away I went. I hope everyone doesn't leave here and I hope KP continues. If not, I will not be spending many hours reading a knitting forum. Instead I will be knitting. Disclosure: I am a visual learner and I would do better if there were someone to show me how to navigate the Ravelry forum.


Admittedly, it's not user friendly. I've used Ravelry for a number of years but not within a group and I'm having a few problems myself. It's the best for patterns and finding information about that pattern as to yarn and looking at what others have done - I've learned so much. If you have already joined, please give Lilydragon more time - the site isn't even finished yet. Also, did you find the videos at the bottom of this link? https://www.ravelry.com/help and Lilydragon has made the first few topics for new users that also may help.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Admittedly, it's not user friendly. I've used Ravelry for a number of years but not within a group and I'm having a few problems myself. It's the best for patterns and finding information about that pattern as to yarn and looking at what others have done - I've learned so much. If you have already joined, please give Lilydragon more time - the site isn't even finished yet. Also, did you find the videos at the bottom of this link? https://www.ravelry.com/help and Lilydragon has made the first few topics for new users that also may help.


I have been in there a lot lately. If you need help with anything, just ask. I'll explain to the best of my ability and include pictures. And if I don't know, I will go looking for the answer. I think I helped Jessica-Jean earlier today. ????


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I tried out the Ravelry forums last year, as KP advice had encouraged me to do more than just look at patterns. I found it difficult, but there was certainly lots of information there and multiple options. I think it was all the choices and that the set up is not as easy as KP to sort out by yourself. 

And I have to say it is much easier now, because we are a group and I have gotten lots of help from just reading the topics and trying things out. While I like KP’s visual format better, I now like some of the options over there very much, especially being able to quick comment on a reply - without having to type anything. We all must do what works best for us, but I felt I couldn’t do without a forum to come to. I hope KP doesn’t go under - or change too much - because then I’ll have to figure out how handle two! Each every other day?? :sm11:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I joined Ravelry - in 2007 - I felt entirely lost. I nominally joined a bunch of groups, but never did anything beyond that. I just couldn't figure out how things worked. Now, having joined two of the three (that I know of) which have splintered off from KP, I find myself among familiar names/faces and most of us are equally lost and learning how things work. Being in a group helps. Someone asks a question, and many learn from the answer(s). KP's easier, but I'll keep on both as well. Never a good thing to have all of ones eggs in just one basket.


----------

